# VMR | Wheels – Thanksgiving & Black Friday Door Busters!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Three Unique Thanksgiving & Black Friday Feasts! From a 5 spoke, to a multi-spoke, we’re offering great deals to close out 2013!

_Exclusive *Holiday Offers *available now until 12/02/2013!_​

*VMR Wheels is offering any V705, V709, & V713 at these exclusive prices:* 

Any 18” V705 @ $175/each
Any 19” V705 @ $200/each
Any 19” V709 @ $200/each
Any 19” V713 @ $200/each

*Available Finishes:* 
Hyper Silver
Gunmetal
Matte Black
Optional Powder Coat Finishes

_Please be sure to mention Thanksgiving or Black Friday to receive this special pricing! Promotion is valid for only in-stock items, order while supplies last!_​
*Tire Packages*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

For all inquiries contact us directly via PM, email [email protected], or by phone at 714-442-7916. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more information regarding our Holiday Special!​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

TOP! Happy Black Friday!


----------

